# How far would you drive to go snowboarding?



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

If I had to drive more than 2 hours, I would just move.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

1.25 hours is nothing I do that to work every morning and its a lot harder gettin motivated for work than for snowboarding. I live about 6-6.5 hours from the snow one way but we normally do down for the weekend sat and sun so its 12 hours of travel for 2 days in the snow so i guess its equivalent of me drivin 6 hours all up for one day in the lovely snow. I'd be pretty happy doing 6 hours there an back if I was close enough.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I said 2-3 hours but that would be for a special trip. For example I usually ride at Mt. Hood Meadows which is about an hour and a half, but I would drive more to go to Bachelor for a weekend.


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

bubbachubba340 said:


> I said 2-3 hours but that would be for a special trip. For example I usually ride at Mt. Hood Meadows which is about an hour and a half, but I would drive more to go to Bachelor for a weekend.


This winter, I'm going to be driving up 4 hours to get to the snow, and then down 4 hours at the end of the day, no hotel. It's a drive, but it's absolutely worth it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

i live about 3.5 to 4 hours away from tahoe and i did that everytime i went last year without a hotel. wasnt that bad. would just leave at like 5 in the morning and get there when it opens then leave when it closes


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

Right now, we go to a place about an hour and a half away. We have been talking about hitting up Oregon for some Summer slopes. That will be about 3 hours away but 6 hours of driving is a heck of a lot better then 6 months of no snow.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

For a good day trip, I'd drive 2.5-3hrs. Anything longer and I'd stay the night somewhere, have a few beverages and do another day. 8 hours of riding and more than 6 hours of driving is too much of a day for me, I'd struggle with the drive back


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Every season, I drive 2 1/2 hrs. for day trips to bigger mtns. like Okemo and Loon. I once drove 3 hours to Loon mtn. and I can say that anything farther than 3 hrs. just isn't fun.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Normally it's a 2.5hr trip to the nearest mountains. But my gf and I did a trip to Jay Peak for Easter Weekend and that was 7hrs both ways so we planned pitstops along the way. We decided anything over 4 and we're spending the night. Anything over 6, a long weekend.


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

i routinely drive about 8 hours to get up to the UP for semi-decent riding on weekends. the furthest i've driven boarding related was driving home from denver to milwaukee. 15.5 hours give or take a little bit.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I routinely drive 1 hour 10 minutes good weather and no traffic for 7 hours of riding...usually leave at 7am and back home by 5:30 for a nicely paced day. Anything further...probably not...cause I don't have too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

My nearest mountains are a 3.5 hour drive each way (if all goes smoothly)... and 60 bucks in tolls each way (no, I'm not shitting you). This is why I've only been getting ~15 days per season.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i will drive 2-3 hours to chase snow. thats about wisp or 7springs in my area. but my closest mountain in 15 minutes away so it all depends on whats open and snow conditions.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

i HAVE to drive 4 hours... does that count?


----------



## Vorn (Oct 1, 2008)

my nearest mountain it 3.5 hours, and i do it in a day trip. but to get to the other ones, i would stay over night as it is 5 hour drive


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

2 hour drive then its less then 4 hours of snowboarding and back 2 hours. This year coming up my boy will be another year older so hopefully we can push it to 6 hours on the hills :thumbsup:


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

1hr ......50mins if theres no traffic


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

the longest I ever drove to snowboard is 15hrs


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

For a day. About 3 hours. That is what it takes me to get down to Monarch Pass and that is about as far as I am willing to drive for a day. For an extended trip 5-8 hours driving, after that it's time to hop a plane.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Whistler is an exact 2:20 drive for me. But I've done road trips to the Kootneays that take as much as 10hrs of driving.

So for the day i'll drive 2hrs, for a week i'll drive up to 12hrs straight


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

1.75 hrs for me one way.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I already have to drive 2-2.5 hours just to get to A mountain, not a hill. To go up to VT requires 3 hours min for Okemo and 30 more minutes for Kill. That or I just take the bus trips. Any more than 4 hours I usually stay overnight.


----------



## Qubit (Apr 21, 2009)

Well Im surprised how many of you make 3+ hr. trips one way in one day. Not getting a hotel sure cheapens the sport quite a bit, so maybe I will do that too.

Im gonna be ~3hrs from both Mt. Hood and Mt. Bachelor so I definitely want to hit them up. If I can do it in a day trip then I can justify going there much more often.

Thanks for all of your input.


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

I live in Lexington, Kentucky and the closest place to us in an hour and a half away. SO anytime I go i have to drive an hour and a half for 400' vertical feet of icy fun. I'd give my left nut for something twice that size 3 hours away. Plus we drove 35 hours this year to Montana for 5 days of riding. The less cool stuff you have around you the further you are willing to drive.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

depends on the quality of the park there but if its a good park at a good hill there isnt much that can stop me from going


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I drove 2-4 hours each way doing day trips almost every weekend this season, no big deal. Out the door at 5 or 6 a.m. and on the mountain when the lifts open, stay until they close and I'm still home before it's too late. Not paying for hotel rooms gives me many more days on the snow.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Seedy J said:


> My nearest mountains are a 3.5 hour drive each way (if all goes smoothly)... and 60 bucks in tolls each way (no, I'm not shitting you). This is why I've only been getting ~15 days per season.


$60?!? wow. I pay more in tolls one way to the nearest NY mountains( Hunter, Windham, Belleayre) than I did rt to Vermont. For $120 that's a room for the night. I'm going to start taking bus trips to Belleayre overnight. On the Trailways it's cheap for rountrip bus, hotel, lift tickets and a lesson too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

i live in illinois and the resorts here suck, but what do ou expect from illinois. I only have to drive about 45min to an hour, but this winter im going to colorado which is gonna be like a 12 hour drive or something.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Holiday Valley Ellicottville NY-- 2 hours

Blue Mountain Collingwood ON-- 2.5 hours

Mount St Louis/Moonstone Coldwater ON 1.75 hours

Mont Tremblant Quebec --8 hours. Not a daily driver but will drive to get there and stay


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

I think we are going to drive 3 hours to Oregon in May to go snowboarding. I just found out we can get 25% off lift tickets.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

willing to drive 3-4 for special days. board till it closes.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Are we talking single day trips or...?

I once flew to Australia (22 hours) then drove another 12 hours to ride for 2 days sooo you really need to pur some perspective on this lol.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

so you went to Perisher blue or Thredbo mooz? thats hardcore


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

oneplankawanka said:


> so you went to Perisher blue or Thredbo mooz? thats hardcore


Thredbo and Falls Creek. Which is a shame because Perisher got DUMPED on while I was at Falls. Either way Falls was a blast. Aussies are fun folk. Drunk aussies are even better. I even started to understand the rules in Aussie football. I couldn't get a handle on cricket though. That shit made no sense. Probably because I played too much baseball.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

yep yep. Lived over there for four years. I miss ozzie so much, Its been ten years, wish I never came home. I went to a footy match, aka aussie rules football, and picked it up pretty quick. I rode Thredbo, but Perisher was the shit.,,nothing like linking pow turns around Gum trees!! good on ya cobber. Where do you think I got my moniker? bloody wanka.

thrd/jck


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

The nearest hill to me is about 45 minutes. No big deal. Twice that for a few of the next closest hills. I hit them sometimes, too, plus some further ones on occassional day trips. Anything kissing 3 hours is too much for a day trip, IMO. The drive there is doable, but after a full day of riding, a 3 hour drive back is murder. (If not just dangerous!) I've done that sort of thing with beach trips, but anymore just get a room.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

oneplankawanka said:


> yep yep. Lived over there for four years. I miss ozzie so much, Its been ten years, wish I never came home. I went to a footy match, aka aussie rules football, and picked it up pretty quick. I rode Thredbo, but Perisher was the shit.,,nothing like linking pow turns around Gum trees!! good on ya cobber. Where do you think I got my moniker? bloody wanka.
> 
> thrd/jck


The town around thredbo was great. What got me the most was taking a cat from the check in area at Falls to the hotels and the lifts. I'll repeat that. We had to take a cat to get from the parking lot to the hotel. Epic doesn't begin to describe it. I need to go back.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

It was just over an hour to my local mountain and a couple times I took a day trip up to Big Bear which was right around 3 hours.


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm lucky enough to have like 5 mountains within 2 hours of me.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I am about to drive 20 hours to get to Colorado next week.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

ive got a indoor slope at about a 45 minute drive , and this summer i'm gonna be driving 9hours to get to the hintertux glacier


----------

